# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  المشروبات الغازيه

## sam7jon

Pepsi

P : Pay - ادفع

E : Every - كل

P : Penny - قرش

S : Save - تحمي

I : Israel - إسرائيل

والنتيجة:

Pay Every Penny To Save Israel


ادفع كل قرش لتحمي إسرائيل



واحنى نشرب وفرحانين


لا وفي ناس ما يتغدو ولا يتعشو الين ما يشربوه


لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله

----------


## معاذ القرعان

طيب ديو؟؟؟؟ :Bl (35):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور سامح 

و الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كله لعب بالكلمات يا صديقي وهاي للديو يا معاذ::
*DIO=Do Isreal Occurrence*

----------


## sam7jon

مشكورين ع الردود   

يا عمار ديو مش هيك مكتوبه 



قريبا رح اجيبلكو عن ديو dew

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> كله لعب بالكلمات يا صديقي وهاي للديو يا معاذ::
> *DIO=Do Isreal Occurrence*


اها ديو هيك بتنكتب dew

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اها ديو هيك بتنكتب dew


سيدي كله واحد المهم ادخلو اسرائيل بالقصه

----------


## sam7jon

هل نجح الأمريكيون بالفعل في أن يضحكوا على 2 مليار مسلم وعربي وجعلوهم يشربون طوال السنين مشروباتهم الغازية المصنعة من أمعاء الخنزير ؟؟؟
سؤال يطرح نفسه بقوة ويحتاج إلى إجابة حيث أن مجمع البحوث الإسلامية أرسل عينات من المياه الغازية (البيبسي الكوكاكولا) لتحليل مادة البيبسين الأساسية في تركيبها لمعرفة تركيب تلك المياه الغازية المرة الأولى التي أثير فيها هذا الموضوع كان في الخمسينات حين تبنى الفتوى (أحمد حسين) التي صرح بها الشيخ (سيد قطب) حول تحريم البيبسي والكوكاكولا لأن مادة البيبسين تستخرج من أمعاء الخنزير وأدى ذلك إلى كساد اقتصادي هائل للشركة المنتجة وفرعها في مصر بعد إحجام الشعب عن الشراء.
لكن الجديد اليوم هو طلب الدكتور / مصطفى الشكعة رئيس لجنة المتابعة بالمجلس الأعلى للبحوث تحليل عينة من زجاجات البيبسي ويقول د/ الشكعة أنه بغض النظر عن المطالبة بالمقاطعة للمنتجات الأمريكية والصهيونية فإن التحليل لعينات البيبسي في معامل خاصة ومتعددة مع ضمان سرية أسمائها حتى لا تتدخل يد الرشاوى والتسهيلات للعب بنتائج التحليل.
وذكر د/ الشكعة أنه عاش في أمريكا 6 سنوات عرف خلالها أن مادة البيبسي تستخرج من أمعاء الخنزير لتساعد من يشربون المشروب على الهضم ويقول أحد المصادر الذي رفض ذكر اسمه إن من يقول أننا نصنع البيبسي في بلادنا العربية وفي مصر دفاعاً عن حقيقة زائفة هو بالتأكيد يخفي الحقيقة لأن المادة المكونة لمشروب البيبسي تأتي إلى الدول المصنعة على شكل عجائن خاصة في براميل محكمة الغلق من بلد المنشأ ولا يتم فتح هذه البراميل إلا عند توصيلها على خطوط الإنتاج بعد أن يتم ضخ المواد الأولية التي تحتويها هذه البراميل لتصل في النهاية بعد المعالجة اللازمة إلى الزجاجات التي تطرح في الأسواق وهي محكمة الغلق أيضاً وأستطيع أن أتحدى أي فرد يمكن أن يجزم بحقيقة المكونات الأساسية لمادة البيبسي.
المثير في الموضوع أن شركة بيبسي العالمية اشترت عام 1964 خطوط إنتاج مشروب غازي آخر هو (ماونتن ديو) وتحمل إعلاناته شعار مشروب القوة (قوي قلبك ) مع ماونتن ديو وبالبحث في تاريخ صناعة هذا المشروب الذي تنتجه شركة Tip Corporation Of America
نجد أن أول ما فعلته شركة بيبسي هو تغيير الشكل الخارجي للعلب والزجاجات التي تحوي مشروب ماونتن ديو وكان تصميم الزجاجة يعتمد على إحدى الشخصيات الكرتونية في ذلك الوقت وهو (هيل بيلي) وبجانبه صورة خنزير صغير ينظر لمحتويات الزجاجة المكتوبة فما كان من الشركة إلا أن حولت الخنزير الصغير إلى خنزير آخر يضع يده على فمه ضاحكاً وكان هذا تحت شعار (تغييرات الخنزير) لمشروب ماونتن ديو وبالدخول إلى الموقع الخاص بالشركة حالياً على الإنترنت والمترجم إلى اللغة العربية لبلدان الشرق الأوسط سنجد أن هذا الخنزير يختفي تماماً سواء من على شكل الزجاجة الرئيسي قبل شراء شركة بيبسي لها أو حتى على الشكل الخاص بالزجاجة عام 1965 وهو بعد التعديل الذي أجرته الشركة ما يطرح العديد من علامات الاستفهام المثيرة حول حقيقة هذا المشروب خاصة أن مشروب ماونتن ديو كان يعرف عند الأمريكيين بمشروب الخنزير ذو القدم المرفوعة ولا تتوقف الأعيب عند هذا الحد فيما يتعلق بتصدير مواد غذائية تحتوي على شحوم ودهون الخنزير فلقد لإنتاج اللبان على استفسار Wrigleys اعترفت شركة ريجيلز مرسل من قبل دينيس يونج من نفس الشركة للرد على أحد العملاء بخصوص احتواء لبان أبو سهم كما هو معروف في البلاد العربية على شحوم مستخرجة من الخنزير فكان رد الشركة مؤكداً أنها تستخدم ملينات حيوانية (شحم الخنزير) في صناعة اللبان الخاص بها وهو ما يتعارض مع استخدامات المسلمين ولكن الشركة تأسف لذلك لأن هذا هو الواقع بل وأكد مسئول شئون المستهلك صراحة في رده قائلاً إنه ليس حلالاً على كل الأحوال.
ولنا أن نذكر أن أمعاء الخنزير التي يستخرج منها الملين الحيواني و مادة البيبسي تحتوي على العديد من المواد المسرطنة التي تساعد على انتشار سرطان القولون والمستقيم والبروستاتا والرحم والمرارة والثدي والبنكرياس؟ وإذا كان البيبسي هو المشروب المفضل لدى الكثيرين فإن الهنود استخدموه لمحاربة آفات المحاصيل الزراعية لأنه أرخص بكثير عن المنتجات الكيميائية لكبريات شركات المبيدات الحشرية.

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> سيدي كله واحد المهم ادخلو اسرائيل بالقصه


مهو انت بتشرب خمس براميل ديو باليوم ؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*سامح المشكلة هاي المشروبات صارت ادمان عنا مشكور على المقاله كثير*

----------


## sam7jon

> مهو انت بتشرب خمس براميل ديو باليوم ؟؟؟


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
*ياسلام سامح نفسي اعرف اري نادر بالقصة بكيف على هيك سواليف مشكور *

----------


## sam7jon

> *سامح المشكلة هاي المشروبات صارت ادمان عنا مشكور على المقاله كثير*


المدمن يشرب سوري صحيح هو اقل جوده بس لانو ما فيو مشتقات خنزير

وشكرا ع التعليق

----------


## sam7jon

> سيدي كله واحد المهم ادخلو اسرائيل بالقصه



شو قصدك يا عمار    ؟؟؟؟ انا صرت اشك فيك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شو قصدك يا عمار    ؟؟؟؟ انا صرت اشك فيك


واضحةن يا سامح عمار بحب اسرائيل :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شو شو قصدي.. كل اشي بدخلو فيه البعبع اسرائل.. الببسي اسرائيل و نوع اجهزه اسرائيل و الياهو اسرائيل و مره قال شو الزنار الي عنده حديده من هون اسرائيلي ..


صار عندكو وهم و خوف زياده عن اللزوم من الزفت اسرائيل, شو اسرائيل ما قدرت لحزب!
طيب والببسي الي صناعه سوريه و وطنيه كمان هاذ اسرائيل؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> المدمن يشرب سوري صحيح هو اقل جوده بس لانو ما فيو مشتقات خنزير
> 
> وشكرا ع التعليق


هههههههههه مشتقات خنزير هههههههه يا رجل مشتقات الخنزير مواد عضويه و شوف اذا من المكونات فيه ماده عضويه وحده... كله المواد صناعيه وغازات و نكهه

----------


## ابو نعيم

*مشكوووووووووووووووو ارجو  الدخول  على الرابط التالي وشكرا 
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2264
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2691*

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

مشكوور يا سامح ع الموضوع الجميل...
بس انا مقاطع وما بشرب الا ميزو....علي اشي؟؟؟
وشكرا...

----------


## keana

انا سمعتها من قبل 10 سنين تقريبا 
 pay every pinse save israel

ومن هداك اليوم ولا بشرب بيبسي ولا اي شي من انواعه نهائيا 
لانه انا بكره اسرائيل 
واكون اكرها واكل من اكلها 

شي مستحيل عندي

----------

